# Acoustic Guitar Specs.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I posted a thread like this a few months ago, but....

Anyone know an acoustic guitar with the following specs: Roughly concert size with a cutaway, 24.75/ 24.9 " scale, 12" radius, 1 11/16" nut, medium profile, medium to medium jumbo frets. For under $1000Cdn?

Not worried about electronics as I can always add them later. Thanks


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, you did and someone answered but I can't remember what he came up with. Hopefully, he chimes in again.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This thread?

What would be your close to ideal specs for an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> This thread?
> 
> What would be your close to ideal specs for an acoustic guitar.


That was it. I looked at that one too but I missed the obvious post in the thread until you brought it ^^^^^^^^^ to my attention.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, forget the previous post. These are specs of an acoustic guitar I would like. Like I said, electronics can be a later add-on. I will be using lighter gauge strings. Right now I am enjoying Martin Flexible Core Silk and Phosphor 11-47s. Can't see my self using anything heavier than 11-52s. I did see a Takamine model that was very close, but I forget which one it was. I'll have to look it up again.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, forget the previous post. These are specs of an acoustic guitar I would like. Like I said, electronics can be a later add-on. I will be using lighter gauge strings. Right now I am enjoying Martin Flexible Core Silk and Phosphor 11-47s. Can't see my self using anything heavier than 11-52s. I did see a Takamine model that was very close, but I forget which one it was. I'll have to look it up again.


Your Google Fu cannot defeat me. You must return to your training, grasshopper. 

http://www.takamine.com/GN20CE


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jdto said:


> product-details


Yeah, I remember viewing this now. Takamine doesn't give complete information: scale length? lower bout width? No acoustic dealer ever seems to think fret size is important. I don't care for widths over 15" and refer short scale. Vintage size frets are always an absolute deal breaker for me on any guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, I remember viewing this now. Takamine doesn't give complete information: scale length? lower bout width? No acoustic dealer ever seems to think fret size is important. I don't care for widths over 15" and refer short scale. Vintage size frets are always an absolute deal breaker for me on any guitar.


Scale length is 25.3" I Googled the model number. The first link has more specs.

Takamine GN20CE-NS - NEX Body, Natural

I searched for lower bout width and it seems like it's 16", but that was a forum post. I also saw another one that said 14 3/4. You might consider writing them via their website contact form to ask for the specs from the horses mouth, so to speak.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, I remember viewing this now. Takamine doesn't give complete information: scale length? lower bout width? No acoustic dealer ever seems to think fret size is important. I don't care for widths over 15" and refer short scale. Vintage size frets are always an absolute deal breaker for me on any guitar.


Alvarez gives complete specs on their website if that is any help to you.

alvarezguitars.com/instruments/guitars/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Takamine says to contact the distributor for questions. B&J Music in Montreal. Emailed them. I could live with a 25.3 " scale. But not a 16" lower bout width. Find dreads a bit awkward. Find Jumbos very awkward (used to own one)



jdto said:


> Scale length is 25.3" I Googled the model number. The first link has more specs.
> 
> Takamine GN20CE-NS - NEX Body, Natural
> 
> I searched for lower bout width and it seems like it's 16", but that was a forum post. I also saw another one that said 14 3/4. You might consider writing them via their website contact form to ask for the specs from the horses mouth, so to speak.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It says the GN20CE-NS is a scaled down jumbo. My conern would be how much is it scale down. A jumbo usually has a 17" lower bout width. Scaling it down to 16" is not enough.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> It says the GN20CE-NS is a scaled down jumbo. My conern would be how much is it scale down. A jumbo usually has a 17" lower bout width. Scaling it down to 16" is not enough.


Looks like it's also shallower, if that helps. I hope you can find a model that works for you.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Alvarez guitars have your standard acoustic nut size (44.5mm 1.75") Scale length is nice but no info on radius and fret size (who does with fret size)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've said many times before, my (Austrian Accent Here)" weak puny little girly man hand" likes to bitch and complain. If I were 20 years younger and I would try to persist with your standard 1.75" nut, 16" radius and small to medium frets. But now that I am retired, I am pleasantly on cruise control and have no desire to be persistent at adapting to something that will take a lot of work.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> The Alvarez guitars have your standard acoustic nut size (44.5mm 1.75") Scale length is nice but no info on radius and fret size (who does with fret size)


I think they have some 1 11/16 nut widths but only in the parlour size guitars. I could be wrong but that is what I remember.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I think they have some 1 11/16 nut widths but only in the parlour size guitars. I could be wrong but that is what I remember.


I am only interested in the Folk/OM sized guitars. None of them have 1 11/16" (42.8mm) nut.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is the Takamine G series. The one that stands out is GF30CE-BSB. Concert size, cutaway, 12" radius, 1 11/6" nut. Further searching about specs not on the Takamine said the FXC body is 14 3/4" wide which is perfect and the scale length is 25.3", something I can live with. No info on the frets. There is an NEX body Takamine at the Acoustic Music Shop down the road - slight bigger body - but all the other specs are the same. Should go there to see how neck feels.

GF30CE-BSB: product-details


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've run into that issue as well.
It's frustrating as hell that acoustic makers don't typically supply fret size info the way electric makers do.
I feel for you.
Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

